# Whizzer Clutch Pulley



## Tim the Skid (Dec 5, 2017)

My clutch pulley is coming in contact with the magneto cover and block on my H motor. Will loosening the motor mounts and pushing the motor forward solve this? Thanks.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 5, 2017)

Belt might be a little short.  I’d try a different belt the readjust the clutch pully


----------



## Vincer (Dec 5, 2017)

The belt should be an AX26. Try adjusting the spring that connects to the clutch pully.


----------

